# dust collection



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am working on getting my shop more organized….well I guess I am always trying to do that….but more so now. I have moved some tools around and need to do something with the power cords and dust collection hoses that run across the floor. I have seen some awesome shop setups on this site and was hoping to get some ideas. I really don't want to spend a lot on hoses so an alternative would be great. So, if you are bored and want to show off you shop by taking a picture to give me some ideas I would really appreciate it!! I guess I should mention I have the HF 2hp DC with a big trashcan separator from wood craft. My first thought was run it up to the ceiling and back down but I worry the DC won't be able to handle that… It will be hooked to my TS, bandsaw, jointer, planer…and maybe a couple other things that I can't think of. I have dedicated shop vacs for my miter saw and jointer but am not opposed to putting everything on the same unit. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the 2HP HF DC and hated switching hoses from machine to machine and tripping over the hose as it lay on the floor. I "hot rodded" the DC and ran metal ducting. Solved my issues and works great.

Blog entries:
2HP HF DC Modification: http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/35195
Duct runs in the basement "Lair": http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/35199


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Duct runs up to the ceiling won't be a problem, and using smooth ducting versus flex hose should allow a lot more air flow. You can choose between metal and PVC, if you choose the latter get what's called the "thinwall" stuff. Since Skippy Stockboy doesn't always know what that is, it will be printed with ASTM D2729 on the side, that's the stuff you want. It's lighter for easier handling and cheaper than the thicker walled stuff.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not like duct on the ceiling I ran mine on the floor ateh base of the walls., I have only one step in all my shop


----------



## Dick33 (Jan 2, 2013)

I run mine along the wall and on the ceiling. they all work fine but be sure and put blast gates at every hook up.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Here you go Shelly, I have the very same DC you do, enjoy the pictures and please let me know if you have any questions.

Workshop


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Shelly, my DC is also 2hp and the shop is about 45'x30'. One thing I learned from an Oneida-Air tech is that you can greatly improve performance by using 6" tubing to as close to the various machines as possible, then reducing that to 5" flexible tubing and finally reducing that to 4" at the machine. HTH


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

AandCstyle I feel that your DC is in a class above the HF unit. I am concerned that 6" is to big for a HF DC. I Know that if you over size you pipe you lose airspeed, meaning material deposits in the pipe. I would go no bigger than 4" on a HF DC. I have a 3 HP cyclone with 6". I use my dust right (DR) to sweep a large pile of shavings from the floor, if I remove the DR at the 6" connection I can here shavings shoot through the pipe. On a side note I made the sacrifice to open my ports on my machines (TS, router table, and planer) to 6" on the machine. as for the other side of the shop I have a smaller DC I intend to connect to the machines on the other side of the shop via a 4" line.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Shawn, you are most likely correct that 2HP from HF is less than the 2HP unit I have. I apologize for my confusion. :/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Put the shortest duct run to the planer. Everything else
is more forgiving.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I will run it along the ceiling. And I love everyone's set ups! Blackie-I would love to have the DC outside the shop like that. Maybe some day I will make a little addition for it. Art-how do you keep your shop so clean?? Randy-that looks great, and is quite an upgrade! I have never heard of the Wynn filter thing. I saw some 4in metal duct for sale on CL. I should really go get it. The stuff I checked at lowes was pretty expensive considering how much I am going to need. Thanks everyone!! It will be so nice to not have to switch and/or trip over hoses. I have 3 10ft flex hoses right now.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Shelly, the pix were taken when I was first setting up the shop. It is definitely not as pristine now! lol However, I do a fair clean up after completing most projects. Thanks for the compliment nevertheless.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Shelly,
The Wynn filter not only improves CFMs (suction) but, it also goes a long way towards saving one's lung function….
I believe that is what is called a "Win-Win". Or is that a "Wynn-Wynn"???

I was able to get all my 4" galvanized metal ducting for about $10.00 from my local "Restore". I paid full retail for the "Y"s and the elbows. All in all it was very affordable.

Good luck with your DC upgrade!!!


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

Your welcome Art I try to keep mine clean, but you have to go through my shop to get the the bf's "man cave" so even if I am not in there for a few days, it still gets dirty. I give it a good cleaning every time I start a new project and a few times in between. 
Randy- that's an awesome deal. I will have to check out our re-store. I've been meaning to go there anyways. I want to get some hollow core doors to make some shelves. My shop is 30 by about 25, but I keep most of my stuff on one side.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

one thing to remember is that leaks are your worst enemy. That is 1 reason I went with pvc, hvac ducts require a lot of tape to seal up all the joints and pvc doesn't not. When figuring the cost, fittings always seem to be where the majority of the cost is. If you are going with 4" I think the cost will be close in a comparison on pvc vs. hvac. just make sure you are pricing sewer and drain not schedule 40. good luck and remember it cost a lot more to do it twice so make sure the choice you make is the one you want.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have had this same collector for years. I have also been tripping over the 4" hoses for years. From things I've read on here and other blogs, I'm convinced to get one o those Wynn air filters (eventually), http://wynnenv.com/?s=harbor+freight+filter, when I can. I also bought a cyclone to re-configure the dust collection. I think anything you can do to collect dust will surely benefit you in the long run. Keep those lungs free and clear of that nasty dust.


----------

